
From Harlem to Herrang: An Original Lindy Hopper Blooms in Sweden - Tomte
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/08/10/arts/dance/lindy-hop-herrang-norma-miller.html
======
zephod
I have many happy memories of weeks at Herrang. In fact I got offered my first
job in open source there after a chance meeting, and my first startup can
trace its origin to some conversations with other hackers in between dance
classes.

------
jdietrich
If you haven't seen the lindy hop scene from Hellzapoppin', you are in for an
absolute treat. Norma Miller is the lady in the cook's outfit.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ahoJReiCaPk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ahoJReiCaPk)

